# Bild Verschmimmt bei langsamen oder schnellen, flüssig bewegtem Umgucken (Fps games)



## Cafijn (20. August 2014)

*Bild Verschmimmt bei langsamen oder schnellen, flüssig bewegtem Umgucken (Fps games)*

Hi, ich habe vor ein paar tagen einen neuen Gaming PC und einen 24" Monitor gekauft. Beim Spielen von Battlefield ist mir aber direkt aufgefallen dass ich nicht 100%tig mit der Sicht im Spiel klarkam. Es hat sich herausgestellt, dass das Störende ist, dass das Bild stroboskobartig/stotternd verschwimmt, wenn ich mich langsam bis schnell aber in einer fliessenden Bewegung umschaue. Der Effekt ist sozusagen, dass Objekte und deren Aussenkanten während der bewegung doppelt oder mehrfach zu sehen sind und ich mich desshalb kaum auf einen Gegner oder ein Gebäude etc. fokussieren kann. Ich frage mich ob dieser Effekt normal ist und das eventuell am jetzt wirklich viel größeren Monitor liegt und dass diese eventuell den Effekt verstärken. Jedenfalls find ichs schade, wenn man sich in Shootern flick/zuck-artig umschauen muss, wenn/da man sonst die Orientierung beim Umgucken verliert.
Ich habe dazu zwei Beispielvideos mit Shadowplay aufgenommen, ich hoffe ihr erkennt was ich meine auch wenn die Quali nicht die allerbeste ist.

Ich spiele BF3 ohne Bewegungsunschärfe, mit Vsync an (ohne besteht der gleiche Effekt, allerdings kommt es dann auch zu Screen-Tearing) und CS:GO auf default Einstellungen.

Mein Setup ist: 
Monitor:                                      24" (60,96cm) BenQ GL Serie GL 2450HM schwarz 1920x1080 1xHDMI 1.3/1xVGA/1xDVI
Grafikkarte:                                VGA 2048 Gigabyte GeForce GTX 770 Windforce 3x OC Aktiv PCIe
Mainboard:                                 MB Asus M5A97 R2.0 AMD 970 So.AM3+ Dual Channel DDR ATX
CPU:                                           CPU AMD FX Series FX-6300 6x 3.50GHz So.AM3+ BOX
Arbeitsspeicher:                          DDR3 8GB (2x4096MB) Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600 DIMM
Netzteil:                                       PSU 530 Watt Thermaltake Smart SE Modula 80+ Bronze

Vor allem am ende des CS Videos wird der Effekt sehr deutlich.

Battlefield 3




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fSdB-oTlZW4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



CS:GO 




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N-cSXm6Pc_0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Rabowke (20. August 2014)

Vllt. stehe ich auch auf dem Schlauch, aber Videos 'direkt' aufnehmen dürfte den von dir geschilderten Effekt nicht darstellen *können*. 

Ich denke dein neuer Monitor ist einfach zu träge und hat zu lange Schaltzeiten, damit kommt dir die Bewegung komisch vor und das dürfte die geschilderten Schlieren etc. erklären. Wenn du direkt im Spiel ein Video aufnimmst, sehen wir davon nichts. Denn mein Monitor hat z.B. recht schnelle Schaltzeiten, also guter Durchschnitt, und ich sehe im Video nichts auffälliges.

Bessere wäre es z.B. den Monitor direkt 'abzufilmen', denn dann würde man den von dir geschilderten Effekt eher sehen.


----------



## Cafijn (20. August 2014)

Okay im grunde müsste das so sein wie von dir beschrieben, hatte gehofft dass es nicht am Monitor sondern an Einstellungen liegt. Zb wenn ich mich vor diesesn X förmigen weissen Metallträgern bewege, kannst du da während der Bewegung auch noch die einzelnen Stangen genau erkennen und auseinanderhalten? Bei mir gibts dann die Stangen dopelt.
Welchen Monitor besitzt du denn?


Den effekt sehe ich auch bei  Youtube Videos zu Battlefield und ich habe den gleichen Effekt auch auf meinem Samsung TV den ich auch mal per hdmi angeschlossen habe.


----------



## Bonkic (20. August 2014)

auf mich wirkt es eher so, als würden beide spiele mächtig ruckeln.
aber zumindest mal bei cs dürfte das bei der hardware wohl kaum der fall sein.

was anderes: hast du vsync aktiviert?


----------



## Cafijn (20. August 2014)

In Battlefield ja, in CS default Einstellungen  





> Ich spiele BF3 ohne Bewegungsunschärfe, mit Vsync an (ohne besteht der  gleiche Effekt, allerdings kommt es dann auch zu Screen-Tearing) und  CS:GO auf default Einstellungen.



Ja die Videos sind leider nicht beste Quali...
Ich spiele übgrigens über HDMI Kabel.
Wenn ich webseiten scrolle oder wenn ich Windows Fenster bewege kommt der Effekt auch.
Und auch bei Youtube Videos sieht es so aus als ob bewegte sachen ruckeln.


----------



## Cafijn (26. August 2014)

Hey, ich habe noch mal die Rezensionen auf Amazon zu dem Monitor durchstöbert. Bin auf zwei Rezensionen gestossen, in denen genau dieses Problem also das Verwischen angesprochen wurde und dass der Monitor wohl eine viel schlechtere Reaktionszeit als angegeben hat. Schicke meinen Monitor nun zurück und bestelle den Asus VS248H. Ich bin ziemlich optimistisch, dass das Problem mit diesem nicht bestehen wird da eine der Rezensionen auch berichtet dass dieser scharf bleibt, wo der BenQ seine probleme hat.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. August 2014)

Der Monitor taugt nichts. Hatte selbst diesen u.a. bestellt, probiert und ernüchternd wieder zurückgeschickt. Besonders bei horizontalen Bewegungen war das eine Qual für meine Augen.
Ganz zum Schluss bin ich bei einem 144Hz-TFT geblieben. Möchte nie wieder ein 60-Hz-Gerät haben.


----------



## Cafijn (26. August 2014)

Ohne witz, du kriegst fast Augenkrebs... Du musst dich wenn dus nicht  gewöhnt bist und dich noch nicht "zuckig" umschaust richtig inne halten  beim zielen und dich neu orientieren ob du mit dem Fadenkreuz auch  richtig auf dem Gegner bist...
Welchen Monitor hast du nun? @ sauerlandboy79


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. August 2014)

Cafijn schrieb:


> Ohne witz, du kriegst fast Augenkrebs... Du musst dich wenn dus nicht  gewöhnt bist und dich noch nicht "zuckig" umschaust richtig inne halten  beim zielen und dich neu orientieren ob du mit dem Fadenkreuz auch  richtig auf dem Gegner bist...
> Welchen Monitor hast du nun? @ sauerlandboy79


Asus VG248QE. Hat mich stolze 300 Steine gekostet, ist aber jeden Euro wert. [emoji106]


----------



## Cafijn (31. August 2014)

Jawoll, Problem gelöst, der neue Monitor ist was das angeht wesentlich besser!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (31. August 2014)

Cafijn schrieb:


> Jawoll, Problem gelöst, der neue Monitor ist was das angeht wesentlich besser!


Welcher ist es geworden?


----------

